# Crockett largest tire size



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

What's the largest tire size that fits on a Crockett? I think the rear is the constraint due to the asymmetrical chain stays.


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

I ran 40's without issue, never tried anything bigger though.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

mpcbike said:


> I ran 40's without issue, never tried anything bigger though.


thanks! Which tire was that if you remember and what rim?


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

Hed rim(pretty wide) & specialized semi slick CX tire.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Clement MSO 40's on the stock Crockett 5 (disc) wheels, no problemo.


----------

